# "I have a service animal" I drove by and it was a giant pitbull looking beast.



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

accept ride

She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"

I say ok


I drove by and its a huge pitbull

Canceled. I'm not getting mauled for $6 or whatever we make these days on a ride. Too many people with fake service animals these days to risk it


Would you have risked it?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Absolutely! 

Legit service animal, who knows? German Shepherds are extremely common service animals and are equally capable of messing you up. But it's absolutely your call. 

Last Pit I knew was named Lucy, one of three females (black lab and a golden) and one male mutt. She could jump over my head and was full of energy. Loved play biting, especially gently biting my hands - doggy handshake. 

When our 26 lb Whippet mix wandered onto their property the first time, Lucy was the first to greet him and play. 

Don't judge the breed.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


One phone call from the rider and POOF, you're an ex Uber driver.

Are people *really* and still this stupid, or is this a troll??


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Don't judge the breed. :smiles:


Judge the breed all the time based on experience. Won't see a pit in my vehicle. Won't see a boxer either.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Legit service animal, who knows? German Shepherds are extremely common service animals and are equally capable of messing you up. But it's absolutely your call.
> 
> ...


Will darn sure judge the breed and continue discriminating.

Also understand, and completely accept, 
that I WILL be deactivated at some point. And Uber, probably requires us to honor these service animal requests.

However, I'm not risking it with a Pit. Cannot stand the animal and more than willing to be deactivated.

There was recently an incident, on Delta Airlines, where a Pit Bull literally mauled a passenger sitting next to him.



CTK said:


> One phone call from the rider and POOF, you're an ex Uber driver.
> 
> Are people *really* and still this stupid, or is this a troll??


Sorry pal, not taking a Pit in my car. This is extra/fun money for me.

Deactivation is no big deal with me. Therefore, would also cancel immediately. ?



CTK said:


> One phone call from the rider and POOF, you're an ex Uber driver.
> 
> Are people *really* and still this stupid, or is this a troll??


?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Pitbulls are great dogs w a really bad name
Would I have risked a pitbull Hell yes!!!!
Would I take a large shedding dog in my car
Hell no!!!!
Ps
I wonder what the pax would have said if told your dog will shed in my car 
I'm going to have to stop working
find a vacuum and clean it before 
I can take another ride. 
This will cost you a cleaning fee from uber. Do you still want the ride?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MothMan said:


> Judge the breed all the time based on experience. Won't see a pit in my vehicle. Won't see a boxer either.


Oh boy I can't wait to hear this? . . . what's your problem with Boxers exactly?? The only thing you have to be worried about with Boxers is being smothered with kisses lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I had a pax try to pass a pit bull off as a service dog once. First 2 words out of her mouth were “service dog”. I did not have a prob with the dog, I had a prob with pax lying about service animal status.

I asked her what task has the animal been trained to perform. Her answer—> protection. Yep, you read that right —> protection.

Ride ended uneventfully. Filed report for cleaning fee with Lyft citing —> “dog pee”. Moral of the story... If passenger can lie, so can I. Dear pax, Thanks for the $150.00, I really enjoyed treating myself to Red Lobster that nite on your dime. :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Pitbulls are great dogs w a really bad name
> Would I have risked a pitbull Hell yes!!!!
> Would I take a large shedding dog in my car
> Hell no!!!!


Same here. We adopted a Pitt about a year ago (he's a senior dog - just turned 10) and he's an awesome dog. He's 80 pounds of lovebug and thinks he's a lap dog. He is excellent with everyone in the house, very mellow and rarely barks (except when the doorbell goes off), and is very well behaved in the car. Couldn't ask for a better dog.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

don't accept service animal x uber driver real simple


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

To everyone bashing pits, it's your car, so you do you, but in my experience they are the sweetest dogs.

Any breed can be a bad dog and any breed can be a good dog. My mom owns her own mobile dog grooming business and in her first year she got bit by a dog so badly she was in the hospital for a few days. It was deep and got infected almost immediately. The breed of the dog? Lab/basset hound mix.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The breed of the dog? Lab/basset hound mix.


Speaking of mixed breeds...

Breed a bull dog with a shih tzu and you get "bull shit" :roflmao:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will darn sure judge the breed and continue discriminating.
> 
> Also understand, and completely accept,
> that I WILL be deactivated at some point. And Uber, probably requires us to honor these service animal requests.
> ...


Same here. They can deactivate me. And I'm a full timer. I would love to take a test case to court. The are holes in the ADA law. It was written before rideshare.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh boy I can't wait to hear this? . . . what's your problem with Boxers exactly?? The only thing you have to be worried about with Boxers is being smothered with kisses lol


Dont take it personally for god's sake
The guy just doesnt want hair in his car ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> To everyone bashing pits, it's your car, so you do you, but in my experience they are the sweetest dogs.
> 
> Any breed can be a bad dog and any breed can be a good dog. My mom owns her own mobile dog grooming business and in her first year she got bit by a dog so badly she was in the hospital for a few days. It was deep and got infected almost immediately. The breed of the dog? Lab/basset hound mix.


Yes, there are good dogs and there are bad dogs. But pit bulls are capable of so much more harm. That's what they were bred for, and everybody knows it. Only thing worse than a pit bull is someone who would own one.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Yes, there are good dogs and there are bad dogs. But pit bulls are capable of so much more harm. That's what they were bred for, and everybody knows it. Only thing worse than a pit bull is someone who would own one.


They do have potential to be dangerous but so does pretty much any dog that's over 40 lbs. They have been disgustingly used as fight dogs, but their original purpose as a breed was actually bull baiting, hence the name.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh boy I can't wait to hear this? . . . what's your problem with Boxers exactly?? The only thing you have to be worried about with Boxers is being smothered with kisses lol


What's with "you people"? If he doesn't like Boxers, then, he doesn't like Boxers. Period.

That's someone's personal view which you should respect. There's not a right or wrong here. I don't like Boxers either, and HATE "lower class" Pit Bulls.

Don't mean to be snooty; but, am just way better than that.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Generally I like pit bulls and hate their owners. Hate cats and cat people as well. And YOU are a jerk


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Generally I like pit bulls and hate their owners. Hate cats and cat people as well. And YOU are a jerk


Have zero interest in your opinion. ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pit Bulls are great dogs but they require an owner who is very responsible. Pit Bulls are a loving, very trainable, intelligent breed. They are also a very powerful dog in size, muscle, and jaw force.

People mistakenly think they are super aggressive which isn't true. As a breed they are no more aggressive than many other breeds. What distinguishes them and can lead to trouble is that they are _super loyal _to their master. If they think you are a threat to their master they will "defend" their master to the death. This trait can be used in a bad way as exhibited by drug dealers using them for protection.

What you might think is a friendly gesture like a quick movement throwing your arm out to shake someones hand, they may see as a threat to their master. Therefore they really need a very responsible owner that understands them and bad situations can easily be avoided.
One of my daughters who lives alone has a Pit Bull and her dog is well trained, loving, affectionate, and thinks she's a lap dog. However, if someone broke into her apartment and tried to harm her they would be torn apart. Between her Pit Bull and skills with a 9 mm handgun I sleep peacefully knowing my twenty something year old daughter is well protected.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I have had pit bulls, Dobermans, Shepard’s and other large breed dogs as passengers. Great Dane was the best.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> There was recently an incident, on Delta Airlines, where a Pit Bull literally mauled a passenger sitting next to him.


It wasn't a service animal.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


_"I'm not getting mauled for $6"_

Soon you won't be "getting" anything after Deactivation
More for the drivers that can read ADA Law


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes I would accept. I would accept any dog. It's humans that are dangerous. Humans recently went on killing sprees in both El Paso and Dayton, can't trust humans


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Speaking of mixed breeds...
> 
> Breed a bull dog with a shih tzu and you get "bull shit" :roflmao:


----------



## jojomo (Jun 25, 2019)

But pitties are so sweet. My friend adopted one that was abused by her previous family and she was still the sweetest pup ever. she got a little nervous around men with skateboards but that was only because her previous owner used to beat her with one. This isn't her, but smiling pitbulls are the sweetest


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Pit Bulls are banned in:

1138 US Cities
37 States
292 Military Bases
52 Countries

Unfortunately for you, Miami, Florida isn't one of them.

On the bright side, you can practically get a concealed carry permit in a box of Cracker Jack in Florida. Plus Florida's "Stand Your Ground" law allows you to shoot almost anyone or anything that scares you sufficiently without fear of prosecution.

.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fyi it's actually illegal to own a pitbull in dade county and is loosely enforced as pitbull makes great fist bumping music

I would of taken the dog cause I am an outlaw


----------



## kaitkait (Jun 7, 2019)

Usually it's the owners who is the problem


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> Pit Bulls are banned in:
> 
> 1138 US Cities
> 37 States
> ...


Unless the laws recently changed I think you're wrong about pitbulls being banned. I dont think its enforced unless there is an incident but not an expert


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Unless the laws recently changed I think you're wrong about pitbulls being banned. I dont think its enforced unless there is an incident but not an expert


I'm not an expert. I just asked Google.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> I'm not an expert. I just asked Google.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


-----------------------------
Pit Bulls and all dogs are not born dangerous. Humans make them dangerous. Yes, I would and have taken Pitties. Don't let Society and the news determine your judgement of any situation. 
I had a large Pittie ( 60+ lbs.) Every morning one of my Hens would chase him out of his dog house and go inside and lay her egg on his blankets. He would lay outside and patiently wait for her to leave. 
They are great dogs and very devoted and protective of their human family and the property.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Pitbulls are great dogs w a really bad name
> Would I have risked a pitbull Hell yes!!!!
> Would I take a large shedding dog in my car
> Hell no!!!!
> ...


------------------------
She would have said, Pit Bulls shed very little.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.

I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

---------------------------


IthurstwhenIP said:


> Generally I like pit bulls and hate their owners. Hate cats and cat people as well. And YOU are a jerk


-----------------------
Says the guy peeing on the wall. Incidentally, we cat people hate you , too. It is a general rule that cats are just too smart for some people. The person  feels intimidated , thus, they hate.


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

Should have asked for proof dog is a service dog they are required to carry proof with them then i would cancel and report the rider.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

cableguy58 said:


> Should have asked for proof dog is a service dog they are required to carry proof with them then i would cancel and report the rider.


You should try reading the other thousand threads about this

It's people like you I get text messages and emails about this


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

cableguy58 said:


> Should have asked for proof dog is a service dog they are required to carry proof with them then i would cancel and report the rider.


Nope, you cannot ask for proof. Read the law.


----------



## JustinT (Jun 7, 2019)

she let you know before tho


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

Illini said:


> Nope, you cannot ask for proof. Read the law.


If you bring a service dog to a restaurant you are required to show proof if not you are asked to leave.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.
> 
> I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


Excellent


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

cableguy58 said:


> If you bring a service dog to a restaurant you are required to show proof if not you are asked to leave.


Please stop spouting ignorant nonsense. There is no "proof" issued or required by the federal government. Vests and certificates are BS sold online for emo dogs.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Please stop spouting ignorant nonsense. There is no "proof" issued or required by the federal government. Vests and certificates are BS sold online for emo dogs.


It is not nonsense. Owners and managers, of finer restaurants, I frequent, turn the disgusting animals away.

Of course, I'm in the great State of Georgia, where we're still American. ???


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> It is not nonsense. Owners and managers, of finer restaurants, I frequent, turn the disgusting animals away.
> 
> Of course, I'm in the great State of Georgia, where we're still American. ???


You cannot be anymore wrong about this and it's your fault I get constant messages about this


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> It is not nonsense. Owners and managers, of finer restaurants, I frequent, turn the disgusting animals away.
> 
> Of course, I'm in the great State of Georgia, where we're still American. ???


Your village in Georgia is looking for it's idiot.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Same here. They can deactivate me. And I'm a full timer. I would love to take a test case to court. The are holes in the ADA law. It was written before rideshare.


What holes are these? Tell me what business is allowed to refuse a service dog and why should rideshare be treated any different than any other business? I guarantee if you take a case to court for denying a service animal, you will lose. This is a federal law. Not just an Uber policy. You guys do realize that people with service animals are not able to function to their fullest capacity without them, right? So because you don't want a dog in your car, these people should be denied their ability to live as you and I do ? lay it down blanket down for God's sakes. Show me cases of where a legit service dog, not to be confused with an emotional support animal, attacked someone. Or even cause damage to something. Legit service animals are probably the most well-behaved well-trained animals of all


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I asked her what task has the animal been trained to perform. Her answer-> protection. Yep, you read that right -> protection.


I think to be a service animal they have To perform 2 tasks for the owner.

And forget the Pitbull, my Chihuahua will rip your faces off


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont take it personally for god's sake
> The guy just doesnt want hair in his car ?


Then maybe he should exclude mentioning two specific breeds and in a general statement say dogs. It sounds more like ignorance to me than not wanting hair in his car



ZenUber said:


> Yes, there are good dogs and there are bad dogs. But pit bulls are capable of so much more harm. That's what they were bred for, and everybody knows it. Only thing worse than a pit bull is someone who would own one.


 and the only thing worse than an ignorant person is the person who raised them



MiamiKid said:


> What's with "you people"? If he doesn't like Boxers, then, he doesn't like Boxers. Period.
> 
> That's someone's personal view which you should respect. There's not a right or wrong here. I don't like Boxers either, and HATE "lower class" Pit Bulls.
> 
> Don't mean to be snooty; but, am im better than that.


"you people"? Who is you people? LOL I didn't say anything about him not liking boxers. I just simply asked why? He has yet to answer though ??

As for your comment, you're better than that," better than what? LOL



LaurieLee said:


> I think to be a service animal they have To perform 2 tasks for the owner.
> 
> And forget the Pitbull, my Chihuahua will rip your faces off
> View attachment 342720


He does look pretty serious ?

Rosco is only scary if you take his monkey awayaway









Other than that, this is what he thinks of people who hate him because he's a Boxer











Merc7186 said:


> Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.
> 
> I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


It's a federal law not a state law but nice try



cableguy58 said:


> Should have asked for proof dog is a service dog they are required to carry proof with them then i would cancel and report the rider.





cableguy58 said:


> If you bring a service dog to a restaurant you are required to show proof if not you are asked to leave.


Oh boy ?
Wrong and wrong. You cannot ask for proof and they are not required to carry proof. Although most wouldn't have a problem showing proof. it is in fact illegal for you to ask for proof peer you are entitled to ask two questions and two questions only 1. Is the dog required for a disability ? 2. What task has the dog been trained to perform?



Merc7186 said:


> Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.
> 
> I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


@Merc7186 I don't know where you get your information from but you really need to check your sources. Pitbulls absolutely can be service animals and it is a federal law not a state law. Here's an article that will hopefully educate you on pit bulls. It also addresses the service animal aspect. Happy readings?
https://www.servicedogcertifications.org/can-a-pit-bull-be-a-service-dog/


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Please stop spouting ignorant nonsense. There is no "proof" issued or required by the federal government. Vests and certificates are BS sold online for emo dogs.





Disgusted Driver said:


> Please stop spouting ignorant nonsense. There is no "proof" issued or required by the federal government. Vests and certificates are BS sold online for emo dogs.


Your wrong i was at a restaurant with a group of friends and manager came over and asked for proof of service dog or you will have to leave we showed proof and were able to stay.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> What holes are these? Tell me what business is allowed to refuse a service dog and why should rideshare be treated any different than any other business? I guarantee if you take a case to court for denying a service animal, you will lose. This is a federal law. Not just an Uber policy. You guys do realize that people with service animals are not able to function to their fullest capacity without them, right? So because you don't want a dog in your car, these people should be denied their ability to live as you and I do ? lay it down blanket down for God's sakes. Show me cases of where a legit service dog, not to be confused with an emotional support animal, attacked someone. Or even cause damage to something. Legit service animals are probably the most well-behaved well-trained animals of all


"We do it this way in the South" ???



Daisey77 said:


> What holes are these? Tell me what business is allowed to refuse a service dog and why should rideshare be treated any different than any other business? I guarantee if you take a case to court for denying a service animal, you will lose. This is a federal law. Not just an Uber policy. You guys do realize that people with service animals are not able to function to their fullest capacity without them, right? So because you don't want a dog in your car, these people should be denied their ability to live as you and I do ? lay it down blanket down for God's sakes. Show me cases of where a legit service dog, not to be confused with an emotional support animal, attacked someone. Or even cause damage to something. Legit service animals are probably the most well-behaved well-trained animals of all


Yep, darn skippy will deny these entitled brats their their stupid rights. It's my car! End of conversation.


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

cableguy58 said:


> Your wrong i was at a restaurant with a group of friends and manager came over and asked for proof of service dog or you will have to leave we showed proof and were able to stay.


It's unfortunate that happened. The manager broke the law.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

cableguy58 said:


> Your wrong i was at a restaurant with a group of friends and manager came over and asked for proof of service dog or you will have to leave we showed proof and were able to stay.


What proof did you show? Never mind, you and @MiamiKid are just doing the troll thing, have fun!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

cableguy58 said:


> If you bring a service dog to a restaurant you are required to show proof if not you are asked to leave.


Nope, you cannot ask for proof. Read the law.


----------



## Angus MacAngus (Jun 7, 2019)

Took a couple guys with a dog once. Sat nicely in the back trunk and didn't cause any issues. The problem was the god-awful smell afterwards. And it lasted nearly two weeks. Couldn't do rideshare until the smell dissipated. I tried everything, even carpet cleaner, but it just masked the smell and it would still come through. Uber wouldn't pay a 'cleaning' fee because it was a smell.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

cableguy58 said:


> Your wrong


No. You're wrong. Your posts are woefully bereft of facts and could lead less knowledgeable drivers into trouble. Quit it!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have had pit bulls, Dobermans, Shepard's and other large breed dogs as passengers. Great Dane was the best.


Had a Great Dane, raised him from a pup. Fully grown, on his hind legs, his head was above mine. I'm 6'2''. He was just a big, dumb, love machine. He would park his butt in a chair and "sit like a people".


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Westerner said:


> Yes I would accept. I would accept any dog. It's humans that are dangerous. Humans recently went on killing sprees in both El Paso and Dayton, can't trust humans


Yeah. Dogs have never bitten anyone

You're delusional



Disgusted Driver said:


> Please stop spouting ignorant nonsense. There is no "proof" issued or required by the federal government. Vests and certificates are BS sold online for emo dogs.


Animals are not allowed in restaurants



KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> Pit Bulls and all dogs are not born dangerous. Humans make them dangerous. Yes, I would and have taken Pitties. Don't let Society and the news determine your judgement of any situation.
> I had a large Pittie ( 60+ lbs.) Every morning one of my Hens would chase him out of his dog house and go inside and lay her egg on his blankets. He would lay outside and patiently wait for her to leave.
> They are great dogs and very devoted and protective of their human family and the property.
> ...


I don't care who makes them dangerous. I don't care about your sappy love story about the dog you raised and trained to hurt not even a fly

I'm not picking up some pitbull because a dog owner online said he had a dog once that was a good dog

In miami these people train pit bulls to kill because they guard drug houses

Regardless, even a well trained animal will have its bad day. You see it all over the news

"he never bit anyone ever!" as the owner gets arrested and carried away because the PitBull destroyed a Chihuahua

A compact car going 70 mph with a dog that doesn't have a seatbelt. Doesn't feel safe to me.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

pax was prob more dangerous than the dog. I mean how many regular chicks have pit bulls?? pit bulls and parolees duh


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> pax was prob more dangerous than the dog. I mean how many regular chicks have pit bulls?? pit bulls and parolees duh


That was the other reason I cancelled lol


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What proof did you show? Never mind, you and @MiamiKid are just doing the troll thing, have fun!


Yeah right. Anyone who doesn't agree with this liberal jargon's, a troll? Don't think so pal.

Good for the manager who asked for proof. Here in the Great State of Georgia, we have good solid, sharp attorneys who know how to work around these no good federal laws.

MAGA 
??????
??



Angus MacAngus said:


> Took a couple guys with a dog once. Sat nicely in the back trunk and didn't cause any issues. The problem was the god-awful smell afterwards. And it lasted nearly two weeks. Couldn't do rideshare until the smell dissipated. I tried everything, even carpet cleaner, but it just masked the smell and it would still come through. Uber wouldn't pay a 'cleaning' fee because it was a smell.


Another example why I've do not take animals, service or otherwise.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I have quit driving for Uber/Lyft but in the three years I did it I never turned down any dog, service animal or not. I do however turn down a few people for various reasons


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

When I was younger, used to help train attack dogs, I was the guy wearing the padded suit that the dog got to hit. Been around dogs my whole life, about 5 years ago was attacked by a large dog in my own front yard, dog was being walked on a retractable lease. I will not allow any strange dog into my vehicle, unless it's small enough to fit in a travel crate in the trunk. Don't care what the ADA says, the disabled, blind, lazy and dishonest can all take the bus. You did the right thing, I don't believe there are service dogs of the pit bull breed, they may be a emo support dog, but I don't believe any reputable training organization would risk their business on training a pit bull into a service animal. 

All you clowns that want to flame me, piss off. ROFLMAO


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

cableguy58 said:


> Your wrong i was at a restaurant with a group of friends and manager came over and asked for proof of service dog or you will have to leave we showed proof and were able to stay.


Well you should have reported that manager. he 100% absolutely broke the law.


MiamiKid said:


> "We do it this way in the South" ???
> 
> 
> Yep, darn skippy will deny these entitled brats their their stupid rights. It's my car! End of conversation.


Well you are definitely bringing clarity to any reference of the South being backwards


MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Animals are not allowed in restaurants


 they are if they're service animals



Merc7186 said:


> Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.
> 
> I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


But your great state of New York allows them as K-9 units with the police departmentdepartment
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/meet-the-first-official-pit-bull-police-dog-in-the-state-of-new-york/


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Also my other concern was the giant pitbull gripping my cloth seats with its nails

Any time I break it'll be pulling out the nails to not slide

There go my seats


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> I say ok


IMHO - this is where you screwed up. You replied. I've learned (the hard way) to NEVER respond to texts or phone calls. You text me with anything other than a gate code or specific instructions on where I can find you and I cancel immediately. In this case, I would have been unable to find her.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Also my other concern was the giant pitbull gripping my cloth seats with its nails
> 
> Any time I break it'll be pulling out the nails to not slide
> 
> There go my seats


If the dog is sitting on your seats, it's is not a service animal. They are specifically trained to sit only on the floor of the vehicle, between the owners legs.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh wait Texas too https://www.dallasnews.com/news/ani...erris-showcases-rescued-pit-bulls-rising-role

And Oklahoma

https://amp.kansas.com/news/nation-world/national/article213156964.html


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Will darn sure judge the breed and continue discriminating.
> 
> Also understand, and completely accept,
> that I WILL be deactivated at some point. And Uber, probably requires us to honor these service animal requests.
> ...


One would wonder why those with your attitude agreed to take service animals in the first place, or why those with your attitude would find themselves in a role where taking service dogs is a requirement.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> To everyone bashing pits, it's your car, so you do you, but in my experience they are the sweetest dogs.
> 
> Any breed can be a bad dog and any breed can be a good dog. My mom owns her own mobile dog grooming business and in her first year she got bit by a dog so badly she was in the hospital for a few days. It was deep and got infected almost immediately. The breed of the dog? Lab/basset hound mix.


i suggest you search youtube. type in dog attacks . you will notice 99 % of them are PIT BULLS . there is a reason for this .
how did a PIT BULL get its name . a PIT.... bull was raised for FIGHTING . this animal was raised to fight and most of them love to fight 
there very good at fighting and can defeat most other dogs . and no i would of not took a pit bull service animal . i would of told the passenger sorry i am just to tired to take this ride sorry for the mistake . cancel the ride move on . 
i had 4 issues with dogs in my life 1 was a little poodle know to be aggressive bit my foot but i was in its home at a party he was protecting its home . the 3 others 2 were pit bulls 1 got kicked the other smashed over the head with a branch did it live ? i do not care i was protecting my self and loved ones on a walk . the other america pit bull 150 pound dog busted out a screen put its mouth on my 120 pound rot and gets ready to kill my dog .. all you seen and heard was my 9mm popping 6 rounds as fast as i could pull the trigger .
law enforcement arrives files a report . cop told me i did the correct thing i finish my walk . damn pit bulls should be banned here in the us like other countries . also there was a standing order by law enforcement any stray pit bull will be ran over or shot on site. 
people being attacked by them. the city did not have animal control .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Westerner said:


> I have quit driving for Uber/Lyft but in the three years I did it I never turned down any dog, service animal or not. I do however turn down a few people for various reasons


And that's great for you. Support your decision 100%. Hopefully everyone, here, can respect whatever decision the driver wishes to make.

This is rideshare and it's the drivers car. Period. And yes, regardless of what the law says.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Pets are a reflection of their owners.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

P


CTK said:


> One would wonder why those with your attitude agreed to take service animals in the first place, or why those with your attitude would find themselves in a role where taking service dogs is a requirement.


Doesn't matter. Because I feel like it, and have made money in the fours spent driving.

Have declined all animals, including service. Still driving. Sure I'll be deactivated at some point. Will make for good chatter at our cocktail parties.

What amazes me is why, in the world, other peoples business bother folks here so much. Very entertaining though.
??????
?


----------



## Rick James * (Dec 2, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


picking up a dog would be the highlight of my night. I like them more than people. Plus I don't want to lose my pt gig and it is the right thing to do.



Seamus said:


> Pit Bulls are great dogs but they require an owner who is very responsible. Pit Bulls are a loving, very trainable, intelligent breed. They are also a very powerful dog in size, muscle, and jaw force.
> 
> People mistakenly think they are super aggressive which isn't true. As a breed they are no more aggressive than many other breeds. What distinguishes them and can lead to trouble is that they are _super loyal _to their master. If they think you are a threat to their master they will "defend" their master to the death. This trait can be used in a bad way as exhibited by drug dealers using them for protection.
> 
> ...


they are my favorite breed. I loved my two so much but they have passed on. However, if their looks and barking didn't scare away a burglar I would be screwed because they would have walked them around showing them all the fine jewels and such. But they were dog aggressive sometimes so I couldn't ever take them to the dog park.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well you should have reported that manager. he 100% absolutely broke the law.
> 
> Well you are definitely bringing clarity to any reference of the South being backwards
> they are if they're service animals
> ...


You do realize K9 officers are trained to basically eat people? (In a manner of speaking)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Will darn sure judge the breed and continue discriminating.
> 
> Also understand, and completely accept,
> that I WILL be deactivated at some point. And Uber, probably requires us to honor these service animal requests.
> ...


You could have much worse things happen than just deactivation. Lawsuit. State fines. Federal fines. Legal fees.

What fun!

You should have asked the two questions and observed the dog's behavior. All video and audio recorded, of course.

Hope she doesn't get fed up, see $$$ and chase that money.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i suggest you search youtube. type in dog attacks . you will notice 99 % of them are PIT BULLS . there is a reason for this .
> how did a PIT BULL get its name . a PIT.... bull was raised for FIGHTING . this animal was raised to fight and most of them love to fight
> there very good at fighting and can defeat most other dogs . and no i would of not took a pit bull service animal . i would of told the passenger sorry i am just to tired to take this ride sorry for the mistake . cancel the ride move on .
> i had 4 issues with dogs in my life 1 was a little poodle know to be aggressive bit my foot but i was in its home at a party he was protecting its home . the 3 others 2 were pit bulls 1 got kicked the other smashed over the head with a branch did it live ? i do not care i was protecting my self and loved ones on a walk . the other america pit bull 150 pound dog busted out a screen put its mouth on my 120 pound rot and gets ready to kill my dog .. all you seen and heard was my 9mm popping 6 rounds as fast as i could pull the trigger .
> ...


I had to shoot a stray "bait dog" (3 legs, one eye, scarred and emaciated) had its teeth wrapped around my corgi's neck. My dog ended up losing a leg and a lot of blood. He came home a couple days later, promptly went to where the other dog expired and pissed all over the spot.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Then maybe he should exclude mentioning two specific breeds and in a general statement say dogs. It sounds more like ignorance to me than not wanting hair in his car
> 
> and the only thing worse than an ignorant person is the person who raised them
> 
> ...


I owned two pits bulls about 15 years ago. While I appreciate you defending the dog, it is not Federal Law that pit bulls are acceptable.

Honestly, your opinions means Zero to me regardless.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You could have much worse things happen than just deactivation. Lawsuit. State fines. Federal fines. Legal fees.
> 
> What fun!
> 
> ...


Prove without a reasonable doubt that the reason I cancelled was because of the dog

You can't

We can lie and put couldn't find rider. You're clueless


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Pits are great dogs. Like any breed, it’s how they are raised.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Pits are great dogs. Like any breed, it's how they are raised.


Well you can gamble whether it was raised by a good owner or typical Miami drug dealer owner

I'm not gambling


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> i suggest you search youtube. type in dog attacks . you will notice 99 % of them are PIT BULLS . there is a reason for this .
> how did a PIT BULL get its name . a PIT.... bull was raised for FIGHTING . this animal was raised to fight and most of them love to fight
> there very good at fighting and can defeat most other dogs . and no i would of not took a pit bull service animal . i would of told the passenger sorry i am just to tired to take this ride sorry for the mistake . cancel the ride move on .
> i had 4 issues with dogs in my life 1 was a little poodle know to be aggressive bit my foot but i was in its home at a party he was protecting its home . the 3 others 2 were pit bulls 1 got kicked the other smashed over the head with a branch did it live ? i do not care i was protecting my self and loved ones on a walk . the other america pit bull 150 pound dog busted out a screen put its mouth on my 120 pound rot and gets ready to kill my dog .. all you seen and heard was my 9mm popping 6 rounds as fast as i could pull the trigger .
> ...


Gee, thanks for the advice. Certainly advice from someone like yourself who is evidently so well literate and well read would be indispensable. Based upon your constant "i would of" (it should be I would HAVE you moron), I wouldn't take advice from you even if you paid me. Jesus f&^%*$g Christ. No punctutation, no capitalization, a total nightmare. Yup, real scholar right here.

Perhaps people as illiterate as yourself should be banned as well. GTFOH.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

kevink said:


> Gee, thanks for the advice. Certainly advice from someone like yourself who is evidently so well literate and well read would be indispensable. Based upon your constant "i would of" (it should be I would HAVE you moron), I wouldn't take advice from you even if you paid me. Jesus f&^%*$g Christ. No punctutation, no capitalization, a total nightmare. Yup, real scholar right here.
> 
> Perhaps people as illiterate as yourself should be banned as well. GTFOH.


Who cares about grammar? You understood his message loud and clear

This is an internet forum but a doctoral thesis


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Oh come on, they don't eat that much, if the dog mauled you it would go viral on net and you could be famous.


----------



## Stugotz790 (Jun 4, 2019)

My brother’s pitbull bit a chunk of my nephew’s head. Luckily he’s still alive. And that pitbull wasn’t vicious either.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stugotz790 said:


> My brother's pitbull bit a chunk of my nephew's head. Luckily he's still alive. And that pitbull wasn't vicious either.


T minus 10 minutes until the deluded dog owners on here blame the owners training for that incident


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> P
> 
> Doesn't matter. Because I feel like it, and have made money in the fours spent driving.
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me in the least. In fact I wouldn't even be commenting on it had you not put it out there in a thread you started.

So again I'm wondering - why do people create threads on specific topics and then claim that not only does the topic mean nothing to them but they're uninterested in the responses?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Pit Bulls are great dogs but they require an owner who is very responsible. Pit Bulls are a loving, very trainable, intelligent breed. They are also a very powerful dog in size, muscle, and jaw force.
> 
> People mistakenly think they are super aggressive which isn't true. As a breed they are no more aggressive than many other breeds. What distinguishes them and can lead to trouble is that they are _super loyal _to their master. If they think you are a threat to their master they will "defend" their master to the death. This trait can be used in a bad way as exhibited by drug dealers using them for protection.
> 
> ...


sad when you need a gun and a pit bull to sleep peacefully in America


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Yes, there are good dogs and there are bad dogs. But pit bulls are capable of so much more harm. That's what they were bred for, and everybody knows it. Only thing worse than a pit bull is someone who would own one.


American Staffordshire Pit Bull Terrier (official name) are medium sized, friendly and their ancestors were "nanny dogs" around the turn of the 20th century in England. They have been bred for many purposes and many breeds are more dangerous due to temperament (doberman, german shepherd, malamute, Chow) or size (mastif, malinois, rotweiler). None of those breeds is inherently dangerous. Ignorance is chosen.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You could have much worse things happen than just deactivation. Lawsuit. State fines. Federal fines. Legal fees.
> 
> What fun!
> 
> ...


Guaranteed not to happen.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

kevink said:


> Gee, thanks for the advice. Certainly advice from someone like yourself who is evidently so well literate and well read would be indispensable. Based upon your constant "i would of" (it should be I would HAVE you moron), I wouldn't take advice from you even if you paid me. Jesus f&^%*$g Christ. No punctutation, no capitalization, a total nightmare. Yup, real scholar right here.
> 
> Perhaps people as illiterate as yourself should be banned as well. GTFOH.


Grammar shaming from a guy who used the descriptive phrase "well literate".


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CTK said:


> Doesn't bother me in the least. In fact I wouldn't even be commenting on it had you not put it out there in a thread you started.
> 
> So again I'm wondering - why do people create threads on specific topics and then claim that not only does the topic mean nothing to them but they're uninterested in the responses?


Did not start this thread. Nor would I ever. This other people's business were talking about.

Nope did not start this.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What holes are these? Tell me what business is allowed to refuse a service dog and why should rideshare be treated any different than any other business? I guarantee if you take a case to court for denying a service animal, you will lose. This is a federal law. Not just an Uber policy. You guys do realize that people with service animals are not able to function to their fullest capacity without them, right? So because you don't want a dog in your car, these people should be denied their ability to live as you and I do ? lay it down blanket down for God's sakes. Show me cases of where a legit service dog, not to be confused with an emotional support animal, attacked someone. Or even cause damage to something. Legit service animals are probably the most well-behaved well-trained animals of all


Show me any case involving an Uber driver and the ADA law.



RaleighUber said:


> American Staffordshire Pit Bull Terrier (official name) are medium sized, friendly and their ancestors were "nanny dogs" around the turn of the 20th century in England. They have been bred for many purposes and many breeds are more dangerous due to temperament (doberman, german shepherd, malamute, Chow) or size (mastif, malinois, rotweiler). None of those breeds is inherently dangerous. Ignorance is chosen.


Everybody knows what the reputation of a ptbull is. And that's why people get them.


----------



## The-one-with-tundra (May 19, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


>


Why could I hear it? -o:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Prove without a reasonable doubt that the reason I cancelled was because of the dog
> 
> You can't
> 
> We can lie and put couldn't find rider. You're clueless


Do you really think you're the first business person to discriminate against the disabled? You're the first person to think of this great loophole of "prove it!"?

Might, MIGHT work for the fines, but a civil suit has a lower threshold of proof. Merely more likely than not.

Will she sue? Probably not. But if she did, and subpoenaed Ubers records, you'd be screwed.

Do what you want, of course. You're an adult. Just know what is risked.

You didn't even bother to find out if the SA was legit. You didn't discriminate against the dog. You discriminated against someone that indicated they were disabled.



MiamiKid said:


> Guaranteed not to happen.


Not guaranteed. It has happened.

Why would you say "guaranteed"?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> There was recently an incident, on Delta Airlines, where a Pit Bull literally mauled a passenger sitting next to him.
> [


Pretty sure if you follow the news you'll find far more "incidents" on airplanes involving humans than Pit Bulls. Perphaps ban humans from your car?



ZenUber said:


> I would love to take a test case to court. The are holes in the ADA law.


So you're willing to put up tens of thousands of dollars to sue Uber on a deactivation? Is that the same company you waived your right to sue and accept arbitration in your TOS? Or is it the company that you acknowledged could deactivate you at any time for any reason when you accepted the TOS?

Sounds like a well thought out plan!???


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Is THIS the guy???


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

in detroit ask anybody that lives there.
# 1 rule walking down some roads . watch out for loose pit bulls they will attack you . love your pit bulls im sure there great .








 experts say in this video pit bulls need to be socialized at a young age .




3 of these videos the owners and animals got along great .
imagine having a child attacked yours or somebody else why would you risk having a dog that is know to be aggressive when there are thousand of other breads to choose from ? answer that question for me. how is a pit bull a better breed then any other dog ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Do you really think you're the first business person to discriminate against the disabled? You're the first person to think of this great loophole of "prove it!"?
> 
> Might, MIGHT work for the fines, but a civil suit has a lower threshold of proof. Merely more likely than not.
> 
> ...


Trust me on this. Absolutely, know what I'm talking about here. And why are you, and others, so up in arms over other peoples business?



TPAMB said:


> Pits are great dogs. Like any breed, it's how they are raised.


Great. Glad you like them. That's the way world works....some folks like them, others don't.

I hate them and they will not be in my car. Period. Primarily, ghetto drug dogs.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rog'O Datto said:


> You do realize K9 officers are trained to basically eat people? (In a manner of speaking)


Oh so you do admit it's the training and not the animal itself? How many K9 dogs have ate someone? LOL


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Tell it to the hundred of families who have had loved ones mauled and killed by Pitt bulls, the most dangerous breed in America! Ban these damn monster breed!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Tell it to the hundred of families who have had loved ones mauled and killed by Pitt bulls, the most dangerous breed in America! Ban these damn monster breed!


I would rather ban people like you, humans are the real monsters


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


It depends. I know plenty of pitties that are huge and just complete lovebugs. So this is what you should have done:

Doors locked, wind window down part way and ask the only two questions you're allowed to ask: 
1. Is that a service dog? 
2. What jobs or tasks has your dog been trained to do?

If she fumbles for an answer on the second question, cancel and drive off. There is nothing that states you MUST transport an Emotional Support Animal, which is entirely different than a service animal. ESA's are not trained to perform specific duties. Service animals must go through specific training in order to best serve the disabled person they are paired up with.



GreatOrchid said:


> don't accept service animal x uber driver real simple


You can't always do that. If you ask the two questions you're allowed to and they answer you, depending on the answer, under the ADA and the U/L TOS, you can't refuse. It's an immediate permanent removal from the rideshare "job".


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

cableguy58 said:


> If you bring a service dog to a restaurant you are required to show proof if not you are asked to leave.


Wrong, 100% categorically wrong.



MiamiKid said:


> It is not nonsense. Owners and managers, of finer restaurants, I frequent, turn the disgusting animals away.
> 
> Of course, I'm in the great State of Georgia, where we're still American. ???


Service animals are allowed in restaurants and cannot be denied, legally, even in GA.



cableguy58 said:


> Your wrong i was at a restaurant with a group of friends and manager came over and asked for proof of service dog or you will have to leave we showed proof and were able to stay.


He isnt allowed, by law to ask for proof.
There is not any official item of proof to show.

Did you show him some certificate printed at home?



Illini said:


> Nope, you cannot ask for proof. Read the law.





MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Animals are not allowed in restaurants


Wrong


kingcorey321 said:


> also there was a standing order by law enforcement any stray pit bull will be ran over or shot on site.


Lol, where is this?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Show me any case involving an Uber driver and the ADA law.
> 
> 
> Everybody knows what the reputation of a ptbull is. And that's why people get them.


Show me any case involving a meteorologist and the ADA law. You can't, so clearly there's loopholes that let meteorologists refuse service animals.

Or, and I'm drawing a long bow here, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Wrong, 100% categorically wrong.
> 
> Service animals are allowed in restaurants and cannot be denied, legally, even in GA.
> 
> ...


inkster michigan . its like detroit michigan ghetto area . there is no bank in the city or schools its a large city . sorry to say i do a lot of rides in inkster its busy .
here lol lot of you tube vids of inkster police




there is a gas station that has shootings all the time or car jacking is common


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Text says, "I have a service dog".


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> _"I'm not getting mauled for $6"_
> 
> Soon you won't be "getting" anything after Deactivation
> More for the drivers that can read ADA Law


Naw all you have to do is NOT incriminate yourself. Do not mention the dog. Drive by and cancel just like normal. Can't find passenger, dangerous pick up, etc.


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

What I don't' understand is WHY can't you ask for proof that it's a service animal? All it would take would be a type of ID card. It doesn't have to state the persons disability, just that the dog and it's picture on the card is a legal service animal. It's probably only a matter of time before one of these rideshare companies gets sued by a driver who has a very bad experience with a lying pax and their dog. I mean the system pretty much forces you to take any dog if the pax claims it's a service animal and if you get attacked by it, I think you just might have a pretty good case.


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

cableguy58 said:


> Your wrong i was at a restaurant with a group of friends and manager came over and asked for proof of service dog or you will have to leave we showed proof and were able to stay.


i never said its the law i was just saying several times out with this person we have been asked to proof its a service dog. The problem is people today call their dogs service dogs so they can take them anywhere i think that is wrong and when this person has the dog sitting on her lap eating out of her dish that is BS when im paying to eat out.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

cableguy58 said:


> i never said its the law i was just saying several times out with this person we have been asked to proof its a service dog. The problem is people today call their dogs service dogs so they can take them anywhere i think that is wrong and when this person has the dog sitting on her lap eating out of her dish that is BS when im paying to eat out.


I'm disabled (though not a service animal), I am pretty damn cute IMO though. Anyway I get shitheads glaring at me all the time and asking "what's your disability?" Like I have to prove something to them. My point is, just because you've seen it doesn't mean it's supposed to happen. Please understand, I'm not jumping on you, just shedding some light.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> _"I'm not getting mauled for $6"_
> 
> Soon you won't be "getting" anything after Deactivation
> More for the drivers that can read ADA Law


According to NOLO: "California law allows persons with disabilities to bring trained service dogs and psychiatric service dogs, but not emotional support animals, to all public places. The public place cannot require a person to "prove" that their dog is a service dog. A service dog is not required to be registered, certified, or identified as a service dog. However, in California, pretending to be an owner of a service dog is a criminal misdemeanor punishable by a fine of up to $1,000 (and/or up to six months imprisonment)."

If it is obvious to me a person is misrepresenting their animal as an ADA Service Animal, I gently remind them of these facts and give them the option to cancel the ride. Being a legitimately disabled person, I will not tolerate people being selfish and lying about their unruly pet. If they insist on getting in, their dog had better sit still on the floor, as a true service dog is trained to do.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Asmedious said:


> What I don't' understand is WHY can't you ask for proof that it's a service animal? All it would take would be a type of ID card. It doesn't have to state the persons disability, just that the dog and it's picture on the card is a legal service animal. It's probably only a matter of time before one of these rideshare companies gets sued by a driver who has a very bad experience with a lying pax and their dog. I mean the system pretty much forces you to take any dog if the pax claims it's a service animal and if you get attacked by it, I think you just might have a pretty good case.


First off, there is no government agency that issues credentials for service animals. So what you are probably saying is that I wish they would change the law to require that people had some sort of license for their service animal. I would agree but the law is the law.

Second, folks love to talk about law suits but it's actually quite a long and arduous battle to sue someone. I'm also thinking that you've given up most of your rights when you agreed to the TOS. Did you opt out of binding arbitration? No? Probably have no grounds to sue then. Are you an independent contractor and responsible for your rides? Probably not going to be successful at suing. By your reasoning I could sue if a passenger assaulted me, I don't think you are going to get very far if you could even find an attorney willing to take the case.


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Wrong, 100% categorically wrong.
> 
> Service animals are allowed in restaurants and cannot be denied, legally, even in GA.
> 
> ...


n
I know its not a law but restaurants still ask for proof been there many times


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


I just got bit by a dog a few days ago! Beware you could be next!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Nope unless they were blind or had specific real need and could prove it was a service dog. I do not trust any pit bull since I know someone who raised one since they were a puppy and it turned on them and attacked them and they had to barricade themselves in a room and call police to kill the dog and the wife spent several days in a trauma hospital.

It's like picking up a person holding an assault rifle, no thanks, fire me, I don't need to use my car as a payday loan to lose money and waste my time.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Dear pax, Thanks for the $150.00, I really enjoyed treating myself to Red Lobster that nite on your dime. :biggrin: :laugh:


$150 and the best you could do was Red Lobster? Was it "Endless Shrimp Night" at least? :thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.
> 
> I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


You are wrong. Pit bulls ARE used as service animals. And the breed bans do not apply to service dogs.
https://www.realpropertymgt.com/can-a-pit-bull-be-a-service-dog/


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Yes, there are good dogs and there are bad dogs. But pit bulls are capable of so much more harm. That's what they were bred for, and everybody knows it. Only thing worse than a pit bull is someone who would own one.


Wow, prejudiced much? I get it they have a bad rap I have a 70lb blue pit and he is so sweet he will always make sure he is between and anyone in our home and my 6 year old son but that is instinct. 
My dog has been with us before my son was born he used to lay and put his head on my wife's stomach when she was pregnant we have a strong "pack" bond, always have. He will put himself in harm's way to protect us it's not something I assume I have seen it before my very eyes I cant speak for all of them but I can speak for mine he is the best of the breed and I trust him with my life


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Pretty sure if you follow the news you'll find far more "incidents" on airplanes involving humans than Pit Bulls. Perphaps ban humans from your car?
> 
> 
> So you're willing to put up tens of thousands of dollars to sue Uber on a deactivation? Is that the same company you waived your right to sue and accept arbitration in your TOS? Or is it the company that you acknowledged could deactivate you at any time for any reason when you accepted the TOS?
> ...


Against the ADA. I could care less about Uber. 
If I had the money, I would love to. No plans though.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> me any case involving an Uber driver and the ADA law.


https://www.accessliving.org/Uber-ADA-Lawsuit-Continues


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

MothMan said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Good for you! You are self employed and need to make your own call.


MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


good for you! Much ✊ respect. Remember you are self employed and have to use your own judgment. We know the deal, (deactivation chance). I had a long post the other day about safety first. I have kids and I can regroup from deactivation, but not if my face has been eaten due to allowing the most dangerous bread in a confined space. It is very rare for a bit bull to be trained as a service animal. In my state faking a SA is a fine and up to a year in jail. If this just happened go to Police station and report a false service animal. It's a criminal matter in my state, that is what I would do. That way you have a defense if you get deactivated. If you get deactivated and the dog was a fake, Isnt that a lawsuit.

Me too.

Hell yea judge the bread! Is this a ME TOO movement. Lol! Anyone coming at my car with a bit bull, calling it a service animal will be reported immediately to the police and a file will be opened. I'll take the risk.



njn said:


> It wasn't a service animal.





Merc7186 said:


> Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.
> 
> I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


Me Too! You got it!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This job doesn't pay enough for you to get mauled by a fake "service dog". I'd have shot the dog on first hint of provocation. Just the ER bill from an animal attack could send you into bankruptcy.

I've taken real service animals before. The pax is a dead giveaway that the service animal is real. Real service animals also cost stupid money. Like $5 - $20k & are very VERY WELL TRAINED.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

uberparadise said:


> I just got bit by a dog a few days ago! Beware you could be next!


Wow you can see your leg guts

Intense. I'm never taking a dog now! I bet the owner said it never bites. Lol


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Pits can be service animals.

Delta still doesn't know the difference between a serivce animal and a emotional support pet.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> Same here. They can deactivate me. And I'm a full timer. I would love to take a test case to court. The are holes in the ADA law. It was written before rideshare.


The lawyer's receptionist would laugh you off the phone. That's how far you'd get no lawyer would ever take your case. Just because you don't like the law doesn't mean it has holes in it.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

LOL. My dog looks just like this, but I wouldn't try to put him in an Uber.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

njn said:


> Pits can be service animals.
> 
> Delta still doesn't know the difference between a serivce animal and a emotional support pet.


Delta knows, most of the media outlets who reported this story seem to not know


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> https://www.accessliving.org/Uber-ADA-Lawsuit-Continues


Thanks for posting. It's very interesting and I'll keep an eye on it. This is directed at uber and not the drivers, and involves wheelchairs and not service animals, but it can still show the direction things are going in. While they seem concerned with defending the _intent_ of ADA law, the actual implementation of it within rideshare looks unreasonable to me. I don't see how they could enforce anything.



Demon said:


> The lawyer's receptionist would laugh you off the phone. That's how far you'd get no lawyer would ever take your case. Just because you don't like the law doesn't mean it has holes in it.


I've read the law. There are holes.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Thanks for posting. It's very interesting and I'll keep an eye on it. This is directed at uber and not the drivers, and involves wheelchairs and not service animals, but it can still show the direction things are going in. While they seem concerned with defending the _intent_ of ADA law, the actual implementation of it within rideshare looks unreasonable to me. I don't see how they could enforce anything.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/thepointsguy.com/2017/03/uber-drivers-accept-service-animals/amp/
Uber has been sued several times over ada violations. The reason why Uber incorporated compliance with the ada into the ToS and the reason we get reminders about service animals regularly is because it's one of the conditions of the settlement of one of these lawsuits.

The are many lawsuits currently that are currently in the courts now. Just google "uber ADA lawsuit" and "uber lawsuit service animal"

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...ce-animals-20160715-snap-story.html?_amp=true


ZenUber said:


> I've read the law. There are holes.


What are they?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> Thanks for posting. It's very interesting and I'll keep an eye on it. This is directed at uber and not the drivers, and involves wheelchairs and not service animals, but it can still show the direction things are going in. While they seem concerned with defending the _intent_ of ADA law, the actual implementation of it within rideshare looks unreasonable to me. I don't see how they could enforce anything.
> 
> 
> I've read the law. There are holes.


Please tell us about them.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Uber has been sued several times over ada violations. The reason why Uber incorporated compliance with the ada into the ToS and the reason we get reminders about service animals regularly is because it's one of the conditions of the settlement of one of these lawsuits.

The are many lawsuits currently that are currently in the courts now. Just google "uber ADA lawsuit" and "uber lawsuit service animal"

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...ce-animals-20160715-snap-story.html?_amp=true[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


ZenUber said:


> Thanks for posting. It's very interesting and I'll keep an eye on it. This is directed at uber and not the drivers, and involves wheelchairs and not service animals, but it can still show the direction things are going in. While they seem concerned with defending the _intent_ of ADA law, the actual implementation of it within rideshare looks unreasonable to me. I don't see how they could enforce anything.
> 
> 
> I've read the law. There are holes.


if you have an actual allergy! Real allergy that will limit your ability to operate a 2 Ton machinery. This is a safety issue for the pubic and you should not operate a 2 Ton machine in public streets. Doctors note, with a lawyers letter, U/L will have to exempt you for public safety reasons.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thepointsguy.com/2017/03/uber-drivers-accept-service-animals/amp/
> Uber has been sued several times over ada violations. The reason why Uber incorporated compliance with the ada into the ToS and the reason we get reminders about service animals regularly is because it's one of the conditions of the settlement of one of these lawsuits.
> 
> The are many lawsuits currently that are currently in the courts now. Just google "uber ADA lawsuit" and "uber lawsuit service animal"
> ...





I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Uber has been sued several times over ada violations. The reason why Uber incorporated compliance with the ada into the ToS and the reason we get reminders about service animals regularly is because it's one of the conditions of the settlement of one of these lawsuits.
> 
> The are many lawsuits currently that are currently in the courts now. Just google "uber ADA lawsuit" and "uber lawsuit service animal"
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...ce-animals-20160715-snap-story.html?_amp=true


[/QUOTE]

if you have an actual allergy! Real allergy that will limit your ability to operate a 2 Ton machinery. This is a safety issue for the pubic and you should not operate a 2 Ton machine in public streets. Doctors note, with a lawyers letter, U/L will have to exempt you for public safety reasons.
[/QUOTE]
No allergies. I just think the law is bunk. And I love a good moral fight.



Demon said:


> Please tell us about them.


The law has exceptions built into it. It can't place "unreasonable" burdens on the provider.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Cancel immediate. Why waste gas driving by?
Uber gives you any issues - my car wouldn't start. Take a 15 min break b4 logon again have a coffee or crap at the toilet or both together in no particular order.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

if you have an actual allergy! Real allergy that will limit your ability to operate a 2 Ton machinery. This is a safety issue for the pubic and you should not operate a 2 Ton machine in public streets. Doctors note, with a lawyers letter, U/L will have to exempt you for public safety reasons.
[/QUOTE]
No allergies. I just think the law is bunk. And I love a good moral fight.


The law has exceptions built into it. It can't place "unreasonable" burdens on the provider.
[/QUOTE]
It doesn't place any unreasonable burdens on anyone. Do you have any real holes in the law?


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Uber has been sued several times over ada violations. The reason why Uber incorporated compliance with the ada into the ToS and the reason we get reminders about service animals regularly is because it's one of the conditions of the settlement of one of these lawsuits.
> 
> The are many lawsuits currently that are currently in the courts now. Just google "uber ADA lawsuit" and "uber lawsuit service animal"
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...ce-animals-20160715-snap-story.html?_amp=true


[/QUOTE]

if you have an actual allergy! Real allergy that will limit your ability to operate a 2 Ton machinery. This is a safety issue for the pubic and you should not operate a 2 Ton machine in public streets. Doctors note, with a lawyers letter, U/L will have to exempt you for public safety reasons.
[/QUOTE]

Don't know what the issue is. Cancel and logoff. Car troubles. Driove Lyft for an hour. Car fixed. Logon back to uber.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> if you have an actual allergy! Real allergy that will limit your ability to operate a 2 Ton machinery. This is a safety issue for the pubic and you should not operate a 2 Ton machine in public streets. Doctors note, with a lawyers letter, U/L will have to exempt you for public safety reasons.


No allergies. I just think the law is bunk. And I love a good moral fight.


The law has exceptions built into it. It can't place "unreasonable" burdens on the provider.
[/QUOTE]
It doesn't place any unreasonable burdens on anyone. Do you have any real holes in the law?
[/QUOTE]
You're free to think whatever you want. Enjoy.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

if you have an actual allergy! Real allergy that will limit your ability to operate a 2 Ton machinery. This is a safety issue for the pubic and you should not operate a 2 Ton machine in public streets. Doctors note, with a lawyers letter, U/L will have to exempt you for public safety reasons.
[/QUOTE]

Don't know what the issue is. Cancel and logoff. Car troubles. Driove Lyft for an hour. Car fixed. Logon back to uber.
[/QUOTE]
That's illegal.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Demon said:


> if you have an actual allergy! Real allergy that will limit your ability to operate a 2 Ton machinery. This is a safety issue for the pubic and you should not operate a 2 Ton machine in public streets. Doctors note, with a lawyers letter, U/L will have to exempt you for public safety reasons.


Don't know what the issue is. Cancel and logoff. Car troubles. Driove Lyft for an hour. Car fixed. Logon back to uber.
[/QUOTE]
That's illegal.
[/QUOTE]

How is it illegal? My car has electronic ignition, and it just won't start.
I logoff.
What's illegal about it?
Uber engineer going to drive out to my car park and check my car is not starting?
How can I pick up a blindy and a wet smelly dog if my car won't start?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ghrdrd said:


> Don't know what the issue is. Cancel and logoff. Car troubles. Driove Lyft for an hour. Car fixed. Logon back to uber.


That's illegal.
[/QUOTE]

How is it illegal? My car has electronic ignition, and it just won't start.
I logoff.
What's illegal about it?
Uber engineer going to drive out to my car park and check my car is not starting?
How can I pick up a blindy and a wet smelly dog if my car won't start?
[/QUOTE]
Can't refuse service. People aren't as dumb as you think they are.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Legit service animal, who knows? German Shepherds are extremely common service animals and are equally capable of messing you up. But it's absolutely your call.
> 
> ...


I played too, now half my face is gone... pax too scared to enter car... most cancel on me... what do to?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Yes unless the dog appeared out of control and aggressive. I had a rider with a large dog once. It was well behaved.

There are no bad dogs in my opinion but there definitely are bad owners.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

njn said:


> Pits can be service animals.
> 
> Delta still doesn't know the difference between a serivce animal and a emotional support pet.


Delta does. It's the FAA that doesn't. They are the agency that forces planes to take emotional support animals (although ESAs actually require that their owners have documentation saying they need it).


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> accept ride
> 
> She immediately texts me "hi. I have a service animal"
> 
> ...


Lol seriously?

Yikes. I didn't think people were still terrified of specific breeds based on propaganda and fear tactics.

I've been bitten by 5 dogs over the course of my life - 3 of them were under 20 lbs, one was a German Shepherd that had been abused in its previous home so I knew it had some issues, and one was my own 9-lb dog that I stepped in front of as it was trying to get to an intact pitty. Totally my fault on that one. I volunteer at shelters and adoption fairs so I've been around just about every type of pooch out there.

I don't fear any breed or size dog based on looks or bloodline. I guess I just can't comprehend that kind of thinking. What a sad and fearful way to live.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Legit service animal, who knows? German Shepherds are extremely common service animals and are equally capable of messing you up. But it's absolutely your call.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Ben but *YES JUDGE THE BREED* ...Total nonsense that PitBulls are just like any other dog .. Each Dog Breed has genetic makeup (dogs through out time have been BREED FOR SPECIFIC TRAITS) that makes them inherent friendly , aloof , rodent hunters, pointers, couch potatoes, guard dogs , herders , killers .. They all have been BREED SPECIFICALLY to get a desired trait ..

PittBulls genetic make up is from breeding to get a a killer ..a fighter dog ...








T*his page discusses the most notable traits of Pit Bull type dogs, including the potential for dog aggression. You will learn here that while Pit Bulls make great family companions while in the right hands and living situation, they require intelligent, responsible and dedicated ownership. Unfortunately too many people obtain these dogs for the wrong reasons or have little understanding on the inherent traits this breed possesses. It is unfortunate that one of the original purposes of the APBT was (and still is for many) dog-to-dog combat, but it's a fact that can't be denied or ignored. It's very important that every potential Pit Bull owner, understands the selective breeding that took place to make these dogs of today and the inherited characteristics that are potentially within this wonderful breed. *










When Searching for a Pet ALWAYS JUDGE THE DOG BY THE BREED .. that should be step #1 .. what type of genetic traits do we want in a dog for our Family



Julescase2 said:


> Lol seriously?
> 
> Yikes. I didn't think people were still terrified of specific breeds based on propaganda and fear tactics.
> 
> ...


 ..as a society we all now that al dogs can and will bite and we accept that BUT The Problem is that Pitbulls dont just bite but they can and will literally rip your freaking face off ..


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

Uber pax that have pets with them should be charged a higher fee.

Do planes let pets fly free? It’s absurd to expect any driver to pick up a pet. I’d have cancelled too.

I’ve taken some cats to the vet but they were in carriers so no big deal. I had one girl get in the back carrying her dog. I was very hesitant to let her in but she assured me the dog had already pee’d. I let that one slide.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

New neighbors moved into the house next to mine. We both have large fenced in back yards. They have two dogs, a pit bull and an Ankle Nipper of some sort. At first every time I walked into my back yard both dogs would rush to the fence and tell me to go **** myself for 5 minutes straight until their owners called them inside.

I decided after about a week of this, I should go try and make friends with them so I can sit on my patio and enjoy my garden in peace. The pit bull looked the most approachable (body language.) I began speaking softly to both dogs and soon the pit bull was on her back asking for a belly rub through the fence, which I obliged.

The Ankle Nipper ran to a safe distance and continued to curse me. The pit bull and I get along fine now. The Ankle Nipper still swears he will rip me apart if he ever gets loose.

As for driving.... I take all animals. I have sticky rollers and enzyme destroyers for any mess. The biggest mess ever was left by a blind man's Husky/Shepard mix during Spring, shedding season. Once a man got into my car wearing a large bulky jacket even though it wasn't that cold out. A few minutes into the ride I saw movement on my center console next to my right arm. I looked down to see this:









"Oh she likes you!" Came the man's voice from the back seat. :rollseyes: Smart move pax, let your snake loose while I'm doing 45mph on a 2 lane busy highway with oncoming traffic. That's a one star and a call to Support for you, but good thing I'm not afraid of snakes.

I told the pax to kindly move her back since I do have a cat, I probably smell like a cat to a snake, and I have no idea how she's going to react to that. This was at least a 120 lb snake. "Oh you have a cat?" He replied, "I didn't know that. Yeah she eats grown rabbits. I'll move her back, she just likes to explore. No harm!"

:rollseyes:Lets just get this ride over with....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Demon said:


> That's illegal.


How is it illegal? My car has electronic ignition, and it just won't start.
I logoff.
What's illegal about it?
Uber engineer going to drive out to my car park and check my car is not starting?
How can I pick up a blindy and a wet smelly dog if my car won't start?
[/QUOTE]
Can't refuse service. People aren't as dumb as you think they are.
[/QUOTE]
I gotta go get the papers get the papers


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction2 said:


> I'm sorry Ben but *YES JUDGE THE BREED* ...Total nonsense that PitBulls are just like any other dog .. Each Dog Breed has genetic makeup (dogs through out time have been BREED FOR SPECIFIC TRAITS) that makes them inherent friendly , aloof , rodent hunters, pointers, couch potatoes, guard dogs , herders , killers .. They all have been BREED SPECIFICALLY to get a desired trait ..
> 
> PittBulls genetic make up is from breeding to get a a killer ..a fighter dog ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for researching the facts. I think people get too emotionally invested to see the big picture. What I can't believe about the defenders of pit bulls, is that they chose their dog because they are sweet and lovable. There are much more appropriate breeds for that. People chose pit bulls for the reputation as aggressive. It's a display of power pure and simple.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

cableguy58 said:


> Should have asked for proof dog is a service dog they are required to carry proof with them then i would cancel and report the rider.


Huh? No proof is required or exists regarding service animals. Not sure where you got that bit of misinformation, but if you're a driver I suggest you educate yourself regarding the ADA immediately - specifically the section about service animals - or you won't be driving for very long.



cableguy58 said:


> If you bring a service dog to a restaurant you are required to show proof if not you are asked to leave.


100% incorrect also.

What are you basing your words on? I don't think you have read the specific law and details necessary to be discussing this - nothing you have said so far is correct.



Merc7186 said:


> Pit Bulls are not nor ever will be a service animal. In NY, there is a difference between a Service Animal and a snowflake Emotional Support Animal, which the state does not recognize.
> 
> I pull up, doors locked, roll down window and advise that video and audio is recording and then pull up NYS website and read EXACTLY what the state law is on service animals.


When did you become the General of who gets to decide what breed becomes a service animal? Lolol! ANY breed can be a service animal; the key is the temperament and various other aspects of the dogs' behavior and personality.

Service animals aren't breed-specific, but certain breeds are more prevalent simply due to their size, abilities and capabilities.

But maybe they just made you the king of all service dog decisions - in that case, I apologize for not realizing you're the boss of everything.



Lissetti said:


> New neighbors moved into the house next to mine. We both have large fenced in back yards. They have two dogs, a pit bull and an Ankle Nipper of some sort. At first every time I walked into my back yard both dogs would rush to the fence and tell me to go @@@@ myself for 5 minutes straight until their owners called them inside.
> 
> I decided after about a week of this, I should go try and make friends with them so I can sit on my patio and enjoy my garden in peace. The pit bull looked the most approachable (body language.) I began speaking softly to both dogs and soon the pit bull was on her back asking for a belly rub through the fence, which I obliged.
> 
> ...


Omg I would have freaked out and most likely driven off the road and the man and I would have died and that snake would have slithered off into West Hollywood somewhere (there's a West Hollywood joke in there somewhere I think, lol).

Holy mother of donkey balls, I love most animals but snakes are one thing I just cannot get into. And one in my car? Ummm....no. Just, no.

I'm impressed with your ability to stay cool.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> Uber engineer going to drive out to my car park and check my car is not starting?


Nope, they will just assume that you canceled because of the dog, the reason won't matter.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Julescase2 said:


> Omg I would have freaked out and most likely driven off the road and the man and I would have died and that snake would have slithered off into West Hollywood somewhere (there's a West Hollywood joke in there somewhere I think, lol).
> 
> Holy mother of donkey balls, I love most animals but snakes are one thing I just cannot get into. And one in my car? Ummm....no. Just, no.
> 
> I'm impressed with your ability to stay cool.


LMAO I learned a new saying, "Holy mother of donkey balls." ?

Lucky for the snake, my car, oncoming traffic and lastly, the pax, I am not afraid of snakes. Also once it laid it's head on the console, it became motionless so I wasn't 100 % sure it was even real. Its head was about 6 inches long from base of skull to tip of nose. Of course after the pax moved her off the console I could see in the rear view the snake twinning around the man's body so I knew it was real then.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> LMAO I learned a new saying, "Holy mother of donkey balls." ?
> 
> Lucky for the snake, my car, oncoming traffic and lastly, the pax, I am not afraid of snakes. Also once it laid it's head on the console, it became motionless so I wasn't 100 % sure it was even real. Its head was about 6 inches long from base of skull to tip of nose. Of course after the pax moved her off the console I could see in the rear view the snake twinning around the man's body so I knew it was real then.


OMG I just screamed - its freaking snake head was 6 slithery nasty scaley inches long ??!! No question - I would have driven off the road and who knows what else. I mean, I couldn't handle a 6" snake from tip of the nose to end of its tail . For a snake HEAD that is mere centimeters from my leg to be HALF A FOOT LONG??!!??!! That's the stuff of my nightmares. For me at least. I watch a lot of animal planet and I see those 25-foot anacondas ("my anaconda don't want none unless you've got buns hun!") and they have swallowed a horse or some sh*t that you can see the outline of in the snake's belly. I just don't think I would survive that. My poor heart would simply stop beating.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> To everyone bashing pits, it's your car, so you do you, but in my experience they are the sweetest dogs.
> 
> Any breed can be a bad dog and any breed can be a good dog. My mom owns her own mobile dog grooming business and in her first year she got bit by a dog so badly she was in the hospital for a few days. It was deep and got infected almost immediately. The breed of the dog? Lab/basset hound mix.


Another good reason why I deny all animals, including service. Can't believe I've been doing it four years.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh boy I can't wait to hear this? . . . what's your problem with Boxers exactly?? The only thing you have to be worried about with Boxers is being smothered with kisses lol


Ran Crime Watch in a 1500 home neighborhood for six years. Most of the dog bites were done by boxers. There was a boxer breeder in the neighborhood for years. We called her the boxer lady. She sold boxers all over the neighborhood and a lot of them were nasty.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MothMan said:


> Ran Crime Watch in a 1500 home neighborhood for six years. Most of the dog bites were done by boxers. There was a boxer breeder in the neighborhood for years. We called her the boxer lady. She sold boxers all over the neighborhood and a lot of them were nasty.


I wonder if it was something with that bloodline or inbreeding. Perhaps her as a breeder played a role. I have personally never owned anything other than a Boxer and I've been around them since I was 5. There has only been one time I witnessed anything that could possibly be considered aggressive and that was a female who stood in front of my mother while growling at my father after my father had hit my mom. Now I will say, my current boy has been reported for being aggressive by the neighbor guy who owns a chihuahua. Apparently because his dog is 2 lb it cannot be the aggressor. Funny thing is the video he submitted has my dog simply standing there, not whining, not barking, not even maximizing the leash. Animal Welfare was quick to discharge that claim. The neighbor kids often come by and play with him, as he's outside. often times the little ones are hanging on him, pulling him, trying to sit on him and all he does is lay down and lick them. I also as a dog owner am socializing them from the second I get them at 8 weeks of age. From the day I bring them home when they're eating or playing with their toys/ bones, im in their face, kissing their chops, etc so they get used to that and arent taken by surprise, if ever put in that situation. They are animals with animal instincts. Humans failing to properly train them and not providing the necessary attention, is more of the issue. For some dog owners, they don't fully understand the responsibilities of owning a dog and don't give them the adequate attention and training they need. They think dogs are born knowing how to be dogs. owners need to be held more accountable in my opinion.

This is my little guy with his parents, as they were saying goodbye to him❤


----------

